# Ok so I bit the bullet and bought the S3 to replace my problematic Nexus



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Backstory - Had my nexus replaced 5 times now in 2 weeks (and one time they sent the wrong phone completely). Each of them had the same issue - radio would shut off randomly for 45 seconds, then start back up again. The battery meter always showed me when I lost signal, and it seemed to be twice an hour (I live in a 5 bar area). After getting refurb after refurb, ive finally had it.

Picked this bad boy up yesterday and I havent been able to put it down. Best part is, the battery is about 100% better than the nexus, so i dont have to! The screen quality appears much better, sound, camera... hell everything... is better on this phone.

I would rather have THIS phone running ICS, than the nexus running JB (which was also problematic for me with the radio issue).

I cant believe they fit all of this power into a phone this thin...


----------



## ok2nvnexus (Feb 29, 2012)

You must have been just getting a bad batch on Nexus's. I wouldnt trade my phone for any other phone on market right now. The development on nexus is undeniable the best out there. And if you have a upgrade I would see no reason to pay 300 for gs3 where you could get nexus for $1 now...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

